# CMC and STT arthroplasty



## scooter1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Surgeon is wanting me to code 25447 twice.   I was thinking 25447 and 25210.  I would 
appreciate some input on this.   The report reads:
A zigzag incision over the trapezium dorsally was carried down protecting the neurovascular bundles. The trapezium was excised. There was no cartilage at the scaphotrapezoidal or CMC joint levels.
An STT arthroplasty was then performed by resecting the proximal half of the STT, smoothing it out and eventually placing a tail of the capsule in the joint space. The metacarpal was then held in position with a Mitek anchor drilled into the second metacarpal base and threaded through  the drill hole at the base of the metacarpal cinching it down to anatomic position. The capsule was then closed . . . .

What is your opinion ?
Thank you for your help


----------

